# Help out an injured rider!



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

This last weekend at Timberline my friend Ben got too gnarly in the park for his own good and ended up basically exploding his leg. This resulted in a very expensive helicopter ride from Mt Hood to the hospital, where he is still currently awaiting surgery. Crack Grease Snowboarding is raising money to help pay some of the costs by selling his signature wax scent and stickers.

To buy his wax follow this link! > Snowboard Wax | Buy Snowboard Wax | All-Temp Snowboard Wax | Choad Cheese Snowboard Wax

To buy a sticker follow this one! Only $2 > Sticker Store: "I RIDE FOR BEN"

If you want the wax, hurry up, as they are almost out of stock. 

Thank you! Your help is greatly appreciated!


Here's the x-ray!









From Crack Grease Snowboarding:

"In case you haven't heard, our Team Manager Ben Beavon broke his leg in the Paintbrush Park on Sunday and was Life-Flighted to OHSU where he is in stable condition. All profits from the sale of Ben's signature wax- Pretty Boy Beavon, will be donated to help pay for a very expensive helicopter ride."



















ChoadCheese Wax | Facebook


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Holy fuck! That's a bad break. Why life flight as opposed to the Ambo? Was there artery damage and bad bleeding?
> 
> I will buy some wax to help out and I will pass this on to ski school at Meadows and see if we can get some instructors to buy some to raise a little more money.


Life flight was definitely overkill. The only reason they might have done it was if he was somewhat resistant they will opt for the faster route, we get probably 10-12 breaks of this type a week here from the surrounding mountains.... Painful break for sure. I'll buy some wax.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Not sure why the opted for Life Flight, but I am also not sure what his condition was when they made the decision. They may have been worried about artery damage or other possible injuries. He cased a jump in Paintbrush park which are 50-60ft so it was a pretty big impact.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Also, if you are in the area, donations will be accepted at the "Govy Love" event in Government Camp this Saturday


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Damn, that's a nasty break for sure. I've been meaning to buy some wax, and now I have a good reason. I hope it smells as good as they claim.  Positive vibes to your friend!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Holy crap you guys have to pay for that??!?!?! Glad I get the $8 trip insurance every time I head to the states... hope he gets better soon!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

poutanen said:


> Holy crap you guys have to pay for that??!?!?! Glad I get the $8 trip insurance every time I head to the states... hope he gets better soon!



Land of the FEE home of the...pay and shut up.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Land of the FEE home of the...pay and shut up.


Wouldn't insurance cover that kind of stuff? Man I live in a bubble up here... :dunno:


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Wouldn't insurance cover that kind of stuff? Man I live in a bubble up here... :dunno:



Stay in your bubble. You want nothing to do with our fucked up health care system.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Insurance would cover it depending on the plan you buy. I pay $400 a month, very small percentage of my income, for my plan through my employer, My plan covers it. I have paid $4 out of pocket so far for a prescription with my latest broken leg and surgery to repair it..... Cheaper insurance = poor coverage... No insurance = debt for life......

Insurance may not cover a heli ride if they find it was not needed and an over the top luxury for a given situation.... An ambulance ride would cost $50 on my plan. Dunno about air ambulance.....

Either way his didn't cover it and this is a good way to help get it paid for him....


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

so sorry to hear about your friend. I'm buying wax. Makes me laugh at how easy the sled down was when I broke my colly. 

Maybe it would be a good thing to set up something us scuba divers have. Insurance to cover rescues and deco chambers in case you bubble up. 

It's called DAN insurance. I might actually start looking for options like this now.

Here http://www.diversalertnetwork.org


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Argo said:


> Insurance would cover it depending on the plan you buy. I pay $400 a month, very small percentage of my income, for my plan through my employer, My plan covers it. I have paid $4 out of pocket so far for a prescription with my latest broken leg and surgery to repair it..... Cheaper insurance = poor coverage... No insurance = debt for life......
> 
> Insurance may not cover a heli ride if they find it was not needed and an over the top luxury for a given situation.... An ambulance ride would cost $50 on my plan. Dunno about air ambulance.....
> 
> Either way his didn't cover it and this is a good way to help get it paid for him....


Hey Argo, is that expensive for health insurance? i pay $280 a month here in Aus for myself, wife, and 2 kids, and this covers everything, all ambulance hospital fees etc etc, you only have to pay a little bit for specialist services such as massage, physio, dental, optics.

Just curious as to how it works there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That's actual pretty average to low average for a family plan.... No vision


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

RJRJRJ said:


> Stay in your bubble. You want nothing to do with our fucked up health care system.


canada health care system is fuckep up too, its not free. Its hidden within our taxes.


----------



## Slideways (May 29, 2013)

Ah its funny what you find when you decide to google your own name. To Qball, which one of my friends are you dude! Thanks for posting this up in the forums. To Snow wolf, didn't I meet you at the Mountain Shop this winter? I was working there and talked to you about split boarding I think.
Argo, my friend Megan was the ski patroller who responded to the crash and made the call for the life flight. I'm no medic, but when it comes to my leg working for the rest of my life I'd say overkill doesn't really bother me if she felt she needed to make that call. The pain level was acceptable. She was concerned about lack of feeling and blood flow below the break. Honestly, breaking the leg and the whole getting to the hospital part wasn't the bad part, or at least not the worst part. The 2 weeks in the hospital and the surgeries were what was truly painful. I'd break the leg 7 times and deal with the sled ride and an ambulance that took longer if I could skip the hospital time!
I'm not bummed she made the call. As it is, because of the swelling and compartment syndrome, I ended up with some nerve damage and they did the whole fasciotomy and following skin graft thing. Things are moving along pretty well though! Got to coach my high school team this season, even though I had to take it super easy, and finally got back to riding goofy with much pain too!
I had health insurance for years and years. As it would turn out, health insurance is double in Oregon what it is in Montana, and at the time teaching and coaching, when they raised the rates after my move, I couldn't afford it. In the long run, not a great decision to drop it and break my leg 4 months later, but it is what it is. Either way, I'd pay a lot of money to have a working leg for the rest of my life. What all my newly made friends in Oregon did for me was so awesome its ridiculous. I feel pretty damn lucky to have so many solid friends in my life here in such a short period of time. As weird as it is, all in all, its been a good thing in my life. I've learned a ton. I appreciate the support on here too! Even though I'm just seeing it now!



Argo said:


> Life flight was definitely overkill. The only reason they might have done it was if he was somewhat resistant they will opt for the faster route, we get probably 10-12 breaks of this type a week here from the surrounding mountains.... Painful break for sure. I'll buy some wax.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Suspect Compartment syndrome is another good reason for urgency, especially when you hospital/surgery is an hour ambi ride away. Unless you completely tore the nerve and it wasn't repaired, you will likely get feeling and use back over time. That's a bad ass break and probably flopped around a lot on the fall. Torn and repaired nerves regenerate at about 1mm per year..... I hope the recovery continues to go well and the outcome is good physically for you! Usually physical recovery takes about 3months to every 1 month of being immobilized/down from injury.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Bought a sticker this morning, hopes and wishes for him to make a speedy recovery.


----------

